# Which is your favorite fly spray? Which is your least?



## COWCHICK77

I had been buying the Bronco because I hose my horses off everyday and I go through a bottle of fly spray every couple of days...it was cheap.

I tried the Endure...not much better just expensive.

I just bought Gordons Farm Horse and Pony Spray with sunscreen concentrate at Tractor Supply.

Yes it is greasy, but it works better than Bronco, its cheap and it has the sunscrren to hopefully help with the sun fade on my dark colored horses.

I paid $30, I think for one gallon concentrate and you you mix it 1:3 or 1:4? 

I have to use a oil based spray because of the humidity otherwise they just sweat off the water based stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BB Marie

My two favorite sprays are Equicare Flysect Citronella Spray & Equicare Flysect Super-7 Spray both are by Farnam. The Super-7 will repel & kill everything including ticks. I use it when the flies & what not are bad. The Citronella spray has great repelling properties without all of the chemicals. My least favorite spray is also Bronco but I couldn't get Endure to repel anything in my area either.


----------



## Joe4d

COWCHICK77 said:


> I had been buying the Bronco because I hose my horses off everyday and I go through a bottle of fly spray every couple of days...it was cheap.
> 
> I tried the Endure...not much better just expensive.
> 
> I just bought Gordons Farm Horse and Pony Spray with sunscreen concentrate at Tractor Supply.
> 
> Yes it is greasy, but it works better than Bronco, its cheap and it has the sunscrren to hopefully help with the sun fade on my dark colored horses.
> 
> I paid $30, I think for one gallon concentrate and you you mix it 1:3 or 1:4?
> 
> I have to use a oil based spray because of the humidity otherwise they just sweat off the water based stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks gonna have to check that out, we have a tractor supply that opened about 30 minutes from me. I generally mail order repel x concentrate.
The sunscreen mentioned most likely isnt sunscreen as in protecting the horse from the sun. Would have to use a ton of fly spray to get any sunscreen effect on the horse. The sunscreen in fly spray is to protect the flyspray. COnsumer pesticides are specifically designed to break down when exposed to sunlight so you dont get a toxic buildup of residuals if they are used incorrectly. Sorta a built in environmental protection. Adding a sunscreen to the formula makes the flyspray hold together a bit longer and last a few days.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I use Repel XP concentrate. I love the stuff and it works very well with my horses.

I used to use Bronco, but the stuff is like water and did nothing for my poor horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Joe4d said:


> Thanks gonna have to check that out, we have a tractor supply that opened about 30 minutes from me. I generally mail order repel x concentrate.
> The sunscreen mentioned most likely isnt sunscreen as in protecting the horse from the sun. Would have to use a ton of fly spray to get any sunscreen effect on the horse. The sunscreen in fly spray is to protect the flyspray. COnsumer pesticides are specifically designed to break down when exposed to sunlight so you dont get a toxic buildup of residuals if they are used incorrectly. Sorta a built in environmental protection. Adding a sunscreen to the formula makes the flyspray hold together a bit longer and last a few days.


LOL...ok good to know! Here I was thinking they was getting some SPFs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtngrl7500

Right now, my fave is DuraGuard by Absorbine. It's awesome and actually smells good, as far as fly sprays go. It's kinda citrusy. Most of the time when something claims to be water/sweatproof it really isn't, but this stuff lasts. I was only having to use it once a week but now that these huge, black horseflies are bad I have to spot spray daily, usually just her chest and her teats though. There is actually another one that I really like, but it's a rub on and pretty expensive. I used to buy it a lot and would use it when on a trail ride because it was more oil based and seemed to be very long lasting. I can't think of the name though, I just know what it looks like.

As far as least fave, I don't know. I go through so many and switch them up because it seems like the flies build up a resistance after awhile anyway.


----------



## nvr2many

Tri-tec 14


----------



## Legend

I use Pirahna fly spray. It works, but not as good as I would like. Personally it never lasts more than like twenty minutes before flies are landing on him again. And, its expensive... I have not once found a fly spray to keep off flies for more than an hour... Arghh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

My favorite fly spary is horse and pony oil based... it works very good! i love it! i don't know what my least favorite is...


----------



## eclipseranch

I also use Endure..but I add a couple capfuls of Avon skin so soft...it works about as well as possible. I sure wish there was a spray for horse flies..I hate those things!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I use a equal mix of Skin So soft and white vinegar. It works Great for both my Horses and Me.:wink:


----------



## livestoride

I use a product called Belly Balm. It is an aloe based cream with citronella in it. It stays on through rain, sweat and hosing them down for a few days. We go through about 2 tubs a season on 2 horses. It smells great which is nice. We originally bought it because our gelding was getting welts on his belly from the bugs here. It cleared them right up and he never got a new sore after using it. 

I personally do not like coating my horses with chemicals, so I have tried anything with natural ingredients. I was sold a bottle of some peppermint/lavender spray which was terrible. Smelled like a candy cane and attracted more bugs than it repelled.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

I actually use the Southern States store brand. It works reasonably well and is less than $10. I used bronco for ages because a friend had bought a case of it really cheap a weekend tack auction, but even free it wasn't worth the effort of spraying it on the horse!


----------



## Terre

I also learned something about sunscreen in fly spray. Thanks for the knowledge. The only thing that works on my horse is Ultra Shield EX by absorbine. It does not keep the nats at bay for long, but in middle Ga. that is a fact of life. I use to use skin so soft, and it did nothing at all. Never tried it with vinager though.


----------



## xJumperx

I personally love my Pyrahnna Fly spray. Yea, it's a tiny bit costly, but we tend to use our own spray bottles (there's do kinda suck...) and just get the bulk refills, and they save some money. But it works *really* well  The change is really dramatic. They go from a constant side to side tail swish to a dead tail, and no stomping. I use flymasks, not spray on the face, so no comment there. The only major problem I find is that it. smells. horrid. SUPER chemicaly. 

I DESPISE this stuff called EquiSect. Yes, it's good for the enviroment, less chemically, but it repels ... nothing? And it lays on the coat like soap..?


----------



## ThursdayNext

Wipe II. It's got citronella, plant-oils, and pyrethrin in it, and stays on very nicely in the turnout. Smells good, too. None of the stores here carry it, so I have to order it from SmartPak and get it shipped in to the barn. We're having an extremely bad and very early bug season here due to the lack of a real winter, and I underestimated how quickly I'd burn through the spray and ran out. Bought some Deo-Lotion to use in a pinch. It smells good too, but it doesn't seem to work as well on him with our local bugs as the WipeII does. Can't wait for that shipment to arrive...


----------



## JenniMay

I have been experimenting this season...trying many different kinds of fly sprays.

So far, I think Wipe II is the winner. It gives a nice glossy sheen to my horse's coat too.

I've also tried Endure, Repel-X and Flysect Super C (concentrate). I see a lot of Endure at my barn (I like to walk around & see what people have hanging on their stall blanket racks), but I haven't been too impressed with it yet.

There is a lady who comes around on Thursdays & does healing touch for some of the horses & she has her own fly spray. It's made from essentials oils. It smells delicious & seems to work pretty well.

I too hate coating my horse with chemicals & really like to use something a little more natural. I'm toying with the idea of mixing my own receipe just to see how it works (you know, with all of the ones you hear about---vinegar, Skin So Soft, etc.)

The bugs here in southeastern VA haven't been so horrible yet...the weather has been so nice & breezy...


----------



## Legend

xJumperx said:


> I personally love my Pyrahnna Fly spray. The only major problem I find is that it. smells. horrid. SUPER chemicaly.


Oh, I dont think it smells bad at all! But I also like the smell of MTG, so maybe my smelling senses are wacked :wink:


----------



## goingnowhere1

For long term I love ultra shield (in the black bottle) and I like endure also for long term. For short term or mild bugs I like Eqyss's marigold spray. I have used repel x and it worked okay. There is also this soy fly spray that is AMAZING! But I don't know the name.


----------



## RunningWind

My favorite fly spray is the Farnam Tri-Teck 14. It is the best horse spray. It is on the pricy side but is so worth the money. It kills flies instantly. You can get is at horse.com very reasonable there.

My least favorite is the Bar None. It says it kills on contact but that is not true. It is very cheap we got it because a friend had some so we took it. When i use it for my horse it does not do a thing ti him. The flies still go after him and make his legs bloody!:evil::evil:


----------



## Scoutrider

What has worked best for my boys is Pyranha Wipe 'N Spray. Middle-of-the-road price wise for my area, and it does a good job for a decent amount of time. I recently tried some DuMor fly spray from TSC -- only $5 US, had to give it a try. It's pretty effective for the money. 

I found a wipe-on fly repellent gel/sunblock at a salvage freight place that I love. A little blob over the muzzle and ears keeps all but the toughest bugs off of what the fly mask doesn't cover, and keeps their noses from getting sunburned. I may cry when I run out -- the place I got it hasn't gotten any more in, and I can't find the brand or even a similar kind of product even online. 

Bronco might as well be overpriced water for all the good it does for my fellas. I can shoot a fly point-blank with the stuff, and it won't even notice. Gordon's gave both of mine giant hives. 

Rio is very thin-skinned; even with the best stuff the flies bother him quite a bit. No brand I've tried works for longer than a couple of weeks; I rotate a couple of different brands/active ingredients with homemade recipes to keep the bugs from building up immunity.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I use permethrin concentrate it works amazing it's not over priced and it keeps ticks off too!


----------



## mnhorselover

*Fly sprays*

I have a feeling that Bronco is 98% water. I'm shocked it's still on the shelves. I really love bug block, it's in a purple bottle. We're very buggy here and when it's really bad with horse flies and deer flies, we kinda tweek it a bit with Wipe. Spendy but it works.


----------



## mnhorselover

*Mtg*



Legend said:


> Oh, I dont think it smells bad at all! But I also like the smell of MTG, so maybe my smelling senses are wacked :wink:


 I think MTG is a great product but it has to be one of the smelliest horse products on the market!


----------



## smokeslastspot

Flicks when I can afford it (it's a bit expensive) otherwise whatever is on sale at the farm store. For my guys Flicks lasts a couple days before I need to reapply, if they have not been sweating a lot less often than than even. I use it when I am going on vacation so I don't have to worry about the flies and getting someone to spray while I am gone.

I don't usually go for the all natural stuff but I saw the flicks as part of a fly spray test off and it was one of the top three even among the chemical based sprays. 

My gelding Thor fidgets when he is around anything chemically smelling and wiggles all over the place when sprayed with chemically smelling fly spray. He never acts out but obviously does not like it at all. The flicks smells very herbal and he does not mind it at all. I like that I can spray it on anything from the horses to me, the cats, dogs, etc. I even got some in my eye once (I am Very accident prone  ) and it didn't burn or anything.


----------



## Corporal

Repel-X is my favorite. _ But,_ if you use a brand, and it DOESN't repel the flies, it's a good idea to switch to another chemical for awhile. I did this by accident with my dogs last year. My Vet had been selling my Frontline for years. I bought K-9 Advantix bc it was a super-good price. We had practically NO inside fleas last year, with 2 INSIDE/outside (medium sized) dogs, who...um...are all over the furniture. (I train _better manners_ in my horses...)
Insects that survive insecticides pass on their immunity to the next generation.
Just thought I'd share, in case you think that the companies that make this stuff are trying to stiff you, or something. =b


----------



## nuisance

I didn't read the above, but broncho didn't work for me at all, used another brand (can't remember name), but i went ahead and bought the more expensive stuff, absorbine ultrashield ex, says reapply it every 7-10 day, to 2 wks. Works great for us!!


----------



## Legend

mnhorselover said:


> I think MTG is a great product but it has to be one of the smelliest horse products on the market!


Oh, no way! I like the smell! The first time I smelt it I was like "Woah :shock:" but then, after a few times, I grew to really like the smell. Personally I like the smell better than allot of things. Such as... Cattle ear tags to repel bugs! My word those smell putrid! At least the ones I bought.


----------



## Legend

Oh, BTW, I dont think I mentioned this. I heard from friends, and family, and the local farm and ranch feed store that braiding a cattle ear tag insectecide into your horses manes, tails, or tying it to their halter keeps flies and bugs away. So, I bought some and plaited it into the horses mane, and tail to where it could be touching the skin. Once the grease got on them from the ear tags, it worked pretty wonderfully! And kept off the big bugs, like horse flies. But... they do stink!


----------



## Eclipse295

I've used Absorbine Green, Bronco by Farnam, Python Dust(the dust used on livestock for fly and lice, technically not a spray), UltraShield EX, Endure, Bugblock, Repel Xp, and DuraGuard. 

My favorites(in order from most favorite to least favorite):
Absorbine Green
Repel Xp
Bronco
Python Dust(it would be higher except it is a white dust, makes my cheeks numb, and makes me sneeze like crazy)
Bug Block
DuraGuard
UltraShield EX
Endure

I've actually had pretty good luck with Bronco. But it seems flys don't like my horses anyway(or would it be really like my horses? either way flys ignore them most of the time)


----------



## GoldSahara

I usually use Endure. I would like to find something else to add to their faces, like a rub on? Anybody have any ideas of a good kind? I would rather not have to use fly masks again this year. I like to look into my horses eyes (hehe). 

I hate Bronco. I one time had my husband go buy some for me from a local feed store that I have grown to avoid, but it's the closest one and I was out. I told him to not get Bronco, no matter what. A waste of money. When he went in and asked the guy for help the guy showed him the two kinds they had. A natural lavender/rosemary/mint kind and Bronco. The guy even said "Get the Bronco, it's really good stuff". My husband got the natural kind. It worked a little better than Bronco but not by much. See why I avoid that place?


----------



## princecharming

i tend to change fly sprays often, because i heard somewhere that flies can build up immune to the same spray all summer. I currently have a bottle of bronco and a bottle of endure....and bronco is working better. then again, i might just be happy with it because it was cheap!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

B-Free of Flies. Only stuff I've found that actually works. I order it by the case direct from them.


----------



## outnabout

Pyrahna wipe-on works for 2 days on my horses. I learned to follow the directions exactly for full effect.


----------



## LovinMyRy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam

I use duraguard. DuraGuard

I spray a light mist from hoof up to shoulders and loin. I generally avoid the neck and back unless the flies are bad. I spray Sam before saddling after brushing. I think it works great as a repellent. I have also noticed a considerable absence of ticks. 

I find I have to spray it each day, but probably because I am lightly misting. I apply the spray only for riding purposes so he doesn't fuss overly during the ride. For normal grazing in the pasture I let him and nature deal with each other. But when I am on board I don't care for him trying to bite his forelegs or using his hind legs to swat flies on his tummy.


----------



## goneriding

I use Repel x concentrate. I just went through a 32 dollar pint in 2 weeks. I just ordered Avon oil and pure Citronella and I am going to try a homemade recipe. Fly spray is a rip off. Even brushing them out before applying a thorough amount, it lasts maybe a half of a day. They are bad this year.


----------



## shaggy

My favorite has to be a spray(my brother randomly got me christmas 2010 ) I get it at my local co-op its called Natures Defense! Its organic and all natural. No chemicals! It works amazingly and smells great to boot! Its a bit on the pricer side but isn't anything that works well these days? Also Im going to try to skin so soft bath oil and white finger thing too!


----------



## kittersrox

I just started using Endure, and I'm really liking it! 

Bronco didn't work for me at all. I sprayed it when the flies were on his legs (they didn't leave), and more landed while it was still misty. o.0


----------



## COWCHICK77

Scoutrider said:


> What has worked best for my boys is Pyranha Wipe 'N Spray. Middle-of-the-road price wise for my area, and it does a good job for a decent amount of time. I recently tried some DuMor fly spray from TSC -- only $5 US, had to give it a try. It's pretty effective for the money.
> 
> I found a wipe-on fly repellent gel/sunblock at a salvage freight place that I love. A little blob over the muzzle and ears keeps all but the toughest bugs off of what the fly mask doesn't cover, and keeps their noses from getting sunburned. I may cry when I run out -- the place I got it hasn't gotten any more in, and I can't find the brand or even a similar kind of product even online.
> 
> Bronco might as well be overpriced water for all the good it does for my fellas. I can shoot a fly point-blank with the stuff, and it won't even notice. Gordon's gave both of mine giant hives.
> 
> Rio is very thin-skinned; even with the best stuff the flies bother him quite a bit. No brand I've tried works for longer than a couple of weeks; I rotate a couple of different brands/active ingredients with homemade recipes to keep the bugs from building up immunity.



I like Pyranha. Its spendy, but was worth the price. May and June is horrible for misquitos in the meadows and it was the only thing that worked on the horses!

That's too bad that Gordon's gave your horses hives, Zorro gets hives from the flies and it works good on him, the hives go away..lol


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I love Repel xp concentrate and my least favorite is Absorbine Flys-X never worked for me


----------



## Celeste

Pyrana, Bronco, Wipe, and Dumor all get rid of our stable flies, gnats, and mosquitoes. The horse flies bite right through all of them. When we ride in the woods, my poor horse almost goes crazy from the horse flies. It has me really discouraged about riding this time of year. The repellents don't work. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddlebag

I hope you people who swear by Repel Xp are correct in how well it works as I shall have to mortgage the place to buy some.


----------



## Critter sitter

Saddlebag said:


> I hope you people who swear by Repel Xp are correct in how well it works as I shall have to mortgage the place to buy some.


I just bought a pint and it makes a gallon for 29.99 that's not to bad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1Riding4Jesus

Deo-Lotion!!!!!! I've tried every fly spray under the sun and this one definitely works the best. Comes in concentrate so it is extremely cost effective. Only one I've ever tried that actually works for our entire session (4-5 hours). Does have to be applied daily for it to really work, but after the first two weeks, it starts working for longer than that. Best fly spray I've found and it's all natural (safe for the environment too), but don't let that scare you away - this stuff seriously works. Also comes in gel form so you can wipe it on their face, ears, sheath/teat area for extra protection while also soothing other bites. Almost like SWAT without the chemicals. Excellent stuff!! 

Read even more reviews on the link too...

Deo Lotion - Repellents from SmartPak Equine


----------



## slobberslug

It is really easy to make your own and much much cheaper!!!

I swear by this 'recipe' it works really well on my horse!!!

Here is the recipe that I use and this is what you will need
Tea
Citronella oil
Methylated spirit
Malt Vinegar
Washing up liquid

Make a litre of really really strong tea and leave it to cool.
Add about 5 cc of Citronella oil, 2 tablespoons of Meths, 2 tablespoons of malt vinegar and 1 tablespoon of washing up liquid.
Mix it all together and add 3 litres of hot or cold water.
Decant into your sprayer and hey presto! Fly Spray!

hope this works for everyone!!!  x


----------



## Saddlebag

Wouldn't you know it the one retailer of equine supplies says Repel Xp is on back order so it was Wipe or Ultra Shield. The horses have been misted with the Ultra but they remain in the barn. I'll find out in about an hour how well it works as that's when they come out.


----------



## FaydesMom

Just a quick FYI: Dumor *is* Bronco, it's just packaged as "Dumor" specifically for sale in Tractor Supply Co. stores. If you read on the bottle, it says it right there on the label.

It is what I use, and for our area it seems to be fairly effective against most flies and mosquitoes, considering that it's a water based product.


----------



## trailhorserider

Bronco has never worked at my place. It's like spraying them with water. I WISH it worked because it is the cheapest fly spray out there.

I have had the best luck with Pyranha (sp?) but I recently tried Endure and am pleasantly surprised so far. I always thought the Pyranha worked best because it was oily. And when I realized the Endure is water based I thought "that will never work." But it does. Amazing! 

I would love to use something natural. And I've had decent results with Nature's Defense. But when the bugs REALLY get bad the poisons are the only ones that seem to work. :evil:


----------



## barrelbeginner

subbing would live to see what everyone has to say i use stuff you have to dilute for horses before u use it because its for dairys got it at bomgaars i think.. It works good.. Ill jave to look when i get home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1Riding4Jesus

trailhorserider said:


> Bronco has never worked at my place. It's like spraying them with water. I WISH it worked because it is the cheapest fly spray out there.
> 
> I have had the best luck with Pyranha (sp?) but I recently tried Endure and am pleasantly surprised so far. I always thought the Pyranha worked best because it was oily. And when I realized the Endure is water based I thought "that will never work." But it does. Amazing!
> 
> I would love to use something natural. And I've had decent results with Nature's Defense. But when the bugs REALLY get bad the poisons are the only ones that seem to work. :evil:


Unless speaking of Deo-Lotion....:lol: Just say'n :wink:

I used to use Endure so I know how well it works. If I didn't use Deo-Lotion I would go back to Endure. But that stuff does work and it works incredibly well. Of course no fly sprays are perfect, but IMO it's the best one out there.


----------



## Mckellar

I just bough "wipe " I believe it's called by pharm something ( oh I'm no helpful ) it was $40 but you wipe it on and can dilute it a bit with water and keep the towel in a container so all the spray stays absorbed. I LOVE IT !! At the last show and at home I never have to re apply and you can actually see like a "force field" around my horse . We have reg. flys , nasty big green ones and nasty big black ones and nasty wasps. I had a very hard time justifying spending that much but a normal spray is about $26 and you spray it and half it blows away, I bought this a little over a week ago and with riding during the week and shows I would have usually gone threw 1/2 a bottle of reg stuff at least. I havnt used more than an oz. 

It's a chemical spray but I would highly highly recommend it!! Spend the money on it because it lasts way longer and works. And I was a believer all fly spray is just bogus


----------



## sammiejo10

Mine is the Ultra Shield EX its the best ive had yet.. kinda expensive but only the best for my boys.. 


I tried bronco but it didnt work one bit


----------



## aquarianibis

Awesome! This thread is exactly what I was looking for! Gonna try some, and will report back.


----------



## ScootScoot

I love Bronco E equine flyspray. I love it. it repels and kills 6 fly species, gnats, mosquitos, and ticks! It is 6-7$$ and it smells AMAZING. it's a 32oz. bottle. i love it. <3


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

I really like Absorbine Ultra Shield EX fly spray. It seems to work the best out of all the fly sprays that I have tried. I use it during the summer once the huge biting horseflies and deerflies are out and the flies are at their most bothersome. 

I use Farnam Bronco fly spray at the very beginning of the fly season in the spring, and also getting near the end of fly season in the early fall, it works well enough at those times of the year when the horseflies and deerflies aren't out and the flies aren't too bothersome. It works to keep the smaller biting flies, blackflies, gnats and mosquitoes from biting my horses.


----------



## dctack

Has anyone tried Equi-Spot? You apply it every 2 weeks.


----------



## goneriding

Ugh.....I have been using a home made one of Avon Skin So Soft, vinegar, and Citronella oil. I have to mix it stronger than what the recipe calls for and it works ok but I am not saving much money over buying Repel x. I just ordered Pyranha 1-10 px concentrate. We will see if it is better than Repel x. The cost is about the same but the ingredients differ.


----------

